# dialysis catheter removal/ replacement



## herrera4 (Nov 24, 2010)

can someone help with this procedure

TITLE OF OPERATION:  Removal of Right abdomen nonfunctioning peritoneal dialysis catheter and replacement of Left-sided peritoneal dialysis catheter

Thanks


----------

